# Full Vostok Range On Tv Tonight!



## Jamie Martin (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello everyone I am new to this forum.

I was looking through the TV pages today and saw that Sky Channel 634 has a full hour dedicated to the whole Vostok Range tonight starting at 11PM.

I am looking forward to seeing the full range and what they have to say about them.

Maybe worth a look.

Jamie Martin.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW!!







thanks for that Jamie and welcome to the forum









I`m just off to post myself a reminder(my age







) to watch that









Just love these shopping channels sales pitch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jamie, welcome to the forum, dont buy anything from the telly till youve checked on RLT website, I bet Roys cheaper


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Jamie, welcome to the forum, dont buy anything from the telly till youve checked on RLT website, I bet Roys cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Sky Blue ?

The Pope Catholic?

Do bears sh*t in the woods?

Will Roy be cheaper?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jamie.









I'll give that a go, it nice to see some Vostok watches on the TV. Especially if there are models I haven't come across before.

Better have a pen and paper ready lads and make a careful note so we can badger Roy into getting some.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just discovered my NTL TV package doesn`t include channel 634









1st time I`ve ever been disappointed not to have a shopping channel


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your not missing much Mac, they are Vostok Europe watches at Â£30-Â£40 more than mine. I'm waiting for the flood of orders.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They are Vostok Europe Mac and much dearer than Roy sells them for.

The Metro is Â£139, Komandirskie Â£109, Lunokhod Â£119, K-3 Â£109, TU- 144 Â£129.

All limited editions of 999.









We've been there before haven't we.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The K-3 is a belter but they are saying the Metro is the most popular.









I think they have overstocked on Metros.
















Cynical, moi?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PHEW!! I`m glad to hear that







Roy, Stan thanks guys


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...That was interesting, Im glad they at least had someone who knew about the watches sitting with that twonk of a presenter !!, makes our Roy shine even more with his excellent prices !!, It was good of them to show up close those nice Vostoks so we can choose which one to order from Roy !!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A good salesman on the show but the Vostok rep was a complete wa*ker.
















The videography was sh*te compared to what QVC would have done but they only sell overpriced Poljots.

















Shopping channels make me laugh so much, the problem is my company want's me to sell like these people do.









Sorry, many of my customer's have a brain and respect honesty. They will get it.














the company.









The K-3 is the nicest watch of the bunch, Imvvho.









The blue dialed one came over very well on this "show" but I like the one with the red seconds hand that Roy sells best.

Just as an aside, this channel is selling weeds and flowers now. Not "weed" you must understand.























Would you buy a watch from these people?

Naaaah.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> A good salesman on the show but the Vostok rep was a complete wa*ker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that review of the programme Stan, I don`t feel so bad I couldn`t see it now


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac, trust me.









You would have laughed your anal marginal into spasm if you'd have watched this bollocks.
















At least I got to see the watches even though to an abysmal quality as shot with the crap lighting the CamOp was forced to use.









Never mind hey?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just about what one expect really
















right thats it goodnight I`m off


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Me too Mac, got to be up early tomorrow.









We open at 8:30 tomorrow but the ******'s aren't going to pay us for the extra half hour.









No change there then.
















Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had been thinking about another Vostok for ages, so when this hour was on Ch 634, I looked forward to seeing one on- screen.

Well, I was tempted even more.....so back to Roy and ordered a " Looney Cod".

Roy, I hope its as looney as it looks?
















Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Further comments on the program,

I don't know if the "guest" was an employee of Vostok, but if he was, he did them no favours.

He was unable to explain what an automatic movement meant.

Also, he made a comment along the lines of.........." comparing it (Vostok) to a certain Swiss brand with a rotating bezel and a Greek-sounding name that are all boring............

Could he possibly have meant Omega?? and is he right?

Roger


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

Hmm, I didn't know much about Vostok watches before last nights show.

And after it, I still don't !

The show was part failure/part success.

It succeeded in that I'm now looking to buy one.

It failed because I won't pay the Â£30+ premium they were charging on every watch.

Glad I found this forum/shop first









Kev.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I didn't know much about Vostok watches before last nights show.
> 
> And after it, I still don't !


Ask away! There are people here who will be glad to answer any questions


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

"Ask away! There are people here who will be glad to answer any questions"

Even stupid questions ?









Ok, just one.

Does "display back" refer to the see-through back of the case as shown on the show ?

Waiting till pay day...

Kev.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hkev said:


> Does "display back" refer to the see-through back of the case as shown on the show ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Kev, which one are you going for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Roger said:


> Further comments on the program,
> 
> I don't know if the "guest" was an employee of Vostok, but if he was, he did them no favours.
> 
> ...


Yes of course, Omega can't hold a candle to a Vostok.






























I'm


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Welcome Kev, which one are you going for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A K-3 Submarine, but not sure which.

Kev.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

neil said:


> Yes of course, Omega can't hold a candle to a Vostok.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Finally!!_ the Truth comes out


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> QUOTE(neil @ Mar 27 2005, 08:49 AM)
> 
> Yes of course, Omega can't hold a candle to a Vostok.Â Â Â Â
> 
> Finally!! the Truth comes outÂ


Well, you have to say that Vostok are not over-hyped....perhaps they need a James Bondski to flog a few?

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The name`s Bondski, James Ivan Bondski, Vodka straight No ice


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

OK,

I'm almost ready to order a :-

Vostok - Europe K3 Submarine









From reading previous posts assume the Blue version is very hard to come by ?

The "Out Of Stock" signs are certainly spreading, guess I'd better act quickly !

Kev.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have some blue ones on order, I think I managed to secure half a dozen and half of those are reserved. They should be here in about a week or so.


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have some blue ones on order, I think I managed to secure half a dozen and half of those are reserved. They should be here in about a week or so.
> 
> Sounds promising, I will certainly place an order when they arrive (if the regulars do not beat me to it !)
> 
> Kev.


----------

